# Invading TimJC's Pond



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

On Friday I went to TimJC's Pond (at least that is what I am calling it) and finally managed to get some carp out of there. The first carp was a red-finned beauty that was probably about 20" in length (named Billy Joe Bob). A short while later, I pulled a 14.5" small mirror that I named Shaniqua (I'm going to give these fish bad names). Tim, if you want the fish to have better names, you better catch them first  As I was packing up, I caught a skinny, hard-fighting channel cat. All of these fish fell victim to sweet corn. Before I left, I chummed my spot with additional bait.

The next morning should have been better, but the place was lifeless. After talking to a regular there, I learned the reason: after I left on Friday, they treated the lake for algae. Every time I go there, the algae mats are more and more numerous, threateningto render the lake unfishable.

At least on Saturday I got a lot of great photos of the resident buzzard.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Were those the pliers you pulled the scales off Shaniqua ??  I know they do a scale sample for muskies, but I didn't think you had to strip a carp bare 
I don't think I can ever get used to those mirror carp, looks like a "bald' fish !!


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Love the buzzrd head shot, as ugly as they are they are incredible creatures. Thier sense of smell is incredible, I have heard they use them to check the pipelines for leaks. They train them to go to the smell and they release them. They can smell the slightest leaks miles away and circle in on it. After looking at the close up I can see why.

Looks like that mirror may be another isreal, I need to catch one of those this year, they look really cool when they get bigger like that.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

great pics , and nice fsih!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I stopped by on sunday, after the CAGI extravaganza, and the water was very green. Who do I need to talk to, to get some grassies in there? That would help the algae problem quite a bit. The only thing that worries my is that the snails are the carp's main food source in these ponds.

Did those fish come from the bigger pond (the lake as my friends refer to it) or the smaller upper pond? Were you fishing the same spot and in the margins? It's good to see you finally caught something. It's just to bad you haven't hooked into a big one yet. Those are the smallest fish I've seen from there. All the fish that I know of being caught in the lake are all over 13 pounds.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What? No name for the Channel?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> What? No name for the Channel?


COMPOST


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

billy jo bob, shaniqua.. you guys cracks me up..


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

TimJC said:


> I stopped by on sunday, after the CAGI extravaganza, and the water was very green. Who do I need to talk to, to get some grassies in there? That would help the algae problem quite a bit. The only thing that worries my is that the snails are the carp's main food source in these ponds.
> 
> Did those fish come from the bigger pond (the lake as my friends refer to it) or the smaller upper pond? Were you fishing the same spot and in the margins? It's good to see you finally caught something. It's just to bad you haven't hooked into a big one yet. Those are the smallest fish I've seen from there. All the fish that I know of being caught in the lake are all over 13 pounds.


 If you do a Google search on grass carp and algae, you'll find numerous links that state that grass carp are innefective at controlling algae. My guess is that if grass carp were stocked, they would feed upon the shoreline weeds of the lake, before they ever touched any algae. The amount of weeds in the lake seems okay, it is the algae that is the real problem. Stocking grass carp, can sometimes be a recipe for disaster. I know of two lakes where grass carp removed A-L-L the weeds. The removal of all weeds is not a good thing for the food chain.

My guess is that the algae is the result of runoff from fertilized lawns, poor water flow, and stocking of fish. If you think about it, it is no different than an aquarium. If I had an algae problem in my aquarium, I would not add fertilizer and more fish, nor would I stop water changes.

The fish came from the bigger pond and they came from the same spot that you saw me fishing at. It sucks that the algae treatment destroyed my three day chumming campaign. In the spot where I fish, the bottom is not covered with algae once you get more than a few feet out. I have noticed more fish breaking out in the deeper water, so maybe some of the fish are starting to avoid algae-laced bottoms.


I'm not sure when I'll return to the pond. I'm really excited about the lake as a good spring spot.

I think that surface fishing would be good if it were not for the ducks and geese. 

I'm starting to wonder if fishing a bait below a bobber might be effective. Would corn below a bobber be a good method for targeting cruising carp?

Good Luck


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll guess that I'll have to start naming the channel cats too. Tim wanted the carp named, and I am fulfilling his wishes. I just wish I could catch one of them oversized israeli carp that swim in the lake. My guess is that the israeli carp came from the bait buckets of frustrated flathead catfishermen - thanks. 

I will confess, that I did look upon the 14.5 " israeli as potential flathead bait. I'm sure that there a lot of flatties in the GMR that would have loved to have ate it. Speaking of flatties, I'm going to start doing some flattie fishing in the middle of July.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> Were those the pliers you pulled the scales off Shaniqua ??  I know they do a scale sample for muskies, but I didn't think you had to strip a carp bare
> I don't think I can ever get used to those mirror carp, looks like a "bald' fish !!


 I never thought about it, but taking a picture of needle nose pliers next to a partially scaled fish does raise eyebrows. For all I know, the picture is probably being posted in a PETA message board as a prime example of fish cruelty.

Thanks for the laugh


----------

